# Slow package fetching



## blind0ne (Dec 6, 2021)

Hello, I've trying to install some packages with pkg install, but the process is too slow today. How can I change the source? I've installed fastest_pkg from ports. But this util did not respond after start? Or Should I wait for it to finish?


----------



## chrbr (Dec 6, 2021)

This happens from time to time. You can copy /etc/pkg/FreeBSD.conf to /usr/local/etc/pkg/repos/FreeBSD.conf and edit the source server. But usually it i not worth to do so because the speed recovers after some time. I am not sure about fastest_pkg. I have not tried that up to now.


----------



## blind0ne (Dec 7, 2021)

chrbr said:


> This happens from time to time. You can copy /etc/pkg/FreeBSD.conf to /usr/local/etc/pkg/repos/FreeBSD.conf and edit the source server. But usually it i not worth to do so because the speed recovers after some time. I am not sure about fastest_pkg. I have not tried that up to now.


it's like 80kb/s. Is this problem no only with my computer? Can't load packets with comfort =(


----------



## chrbr (Dec 7, 2021)

Normally I have 1.5Mb/s, for large packages as libreoffice it usually goes down to 300...600kb/s. Something as 80kb/s is quite seldom or only for a very short time within one `pkg upgrade` session. Yes, that is very uncomfortable.


----------



## astyle (Dec 7, 2021)

You can always blame the Lone Star State for slowing down your Internet. Did you know that Texas is home to quite a few datacenters that host VPN proxies for companies around the world? That's who is eating your bandwidth, along with Zoom.


----------



## blind0ne (Dec 8, 2021)

astyle said:


> You can always blame the Lone Star State for slowing down your Internet. Did you know that Texas is home to quite a few datacenters that host VPN proxies for companies around the world? That's who is eating your bandwidth, along with Zoom.
> View attachment 12232


If this is true than I can't get the concept of ftp mirrors at all. Why the speed was low and all mirrors that I've tried? Even Eu and Jp one? I though that mirror is like the "exact copy" of data that is stored on orig server, so why there is "speed" problems on each of them?


----------



## blind0ne (Dec 8, 2021)

chrbr said:


> Normally I have 1.5Mb/s, for large packages as libreoffice it usually goes down to 300...600kb/s. Something as 80kb/s is quite seldom or only for a very short time within one `pkg upgrade` session. Yes, that is very uncomfortable.


So, each user of pkg has this speed issues? I really can't fetch anything. Can't remember experience it with previous installation.


----------



## diizzy (Dec 8, 2021)

Go to http://pkg.freebsd.org/ and it'll tell you what mirror you're using (you have a list below on the same page of available ones)


----------



## chrbr (Dec 8, 2021)

blind0ne said:


> So, each user of pkg has this speed issues? I really can't fetch anything. Can't remember experience it with previous installation.


Not really. May be the geo location something or how it is called makes a very unlucky choice for you. Please check the suggestion of diizzy. This should give helpful information.


----------



## blind0ne (Dec 8, 2021)

chrbr said:


> Not really. May be the geo location something or how it is called makes a very unlucky choice for you. Please check the suggestion of diizzy. This should give helpful information.


This is pkg0.pkt.FreeBSD.org - a European mirror for FreeBSD downloads. 

The speed is few kb/s


----------



## chrbr (Dec 8, 2021)

It is the same mirror for me and I live in Germany. By chance I have just installed libreoffice and downloaded a few hundred Megabytes within some minutes. I did not monitored the time. The download speed was 1.5MB/s. The bottleneck might be my wlan. In the past I have been connected to pkg0.nyi.freebsd.org in the US. It has been working well most of the time. Since a few month the European mirror has been established with no issues from my perspective.


----------



## diizzy (Dec 8, 2021)

```
curl http://pkg0.pkt.freebsd.org/FreeBSD:13:amd64/latest/All/libreoffice-7.2.3.2_1.pkg -o moo.test
% Total % Received % Xferd Average Speed Time Time Time Current
Dload Upload Total Spent Left Speed
100 125M 100 125M 0 0 5187k 0 0:00:24 0:00:24 --:--:-- 7977k
```

Looks like a peering / connectivity issue on your side (Sweden)


----------



## Alain De Vos (Dec 8, 2021)

In /etc/pkg/FreeBSD.conf there is a line

```
url: "pkg+http://pkg.FreeBSD.org/${ABI}/quarterly",
```
You could try:

```
pkg0.pkt.FreeBSD.org
[*]pkg0.bbt.freebsd.org
[*]pkg0.bme.freebsd.org
[*]pkg0.bra.freebsd.org
[*]pkg0.isc.freebsd.org
[*]pkg0.jinx.freebsd.org
[*]pkg0.kul.freebsd.org
[*]pkg0.kwc.freebsd.org
[*]pkg0.nyi.freebsd.org
[*]pkg0.tuk.freebsd.org
[*]pkg0.twn.freebsd.org
```
And have a look at the ping times.


----------



## SirDice (Dec 8, 2021)

blind0ne said:


> Why the speed was low and all mirrors that I've tried? Even Eu and Jp one? I though that mirror is like the "exact copy" of data that is stored on orig server, so why there is "speed" problems on each of them?





blind0ne said:


> So, each user of pkg has this speed issues? I really can't fetch anything.


Maybe the problem isn't the mirrors but your local upstream connection to your ISP. Or issues on the lines that connect your ISP to the rest of the internet. Remember, there's no such thing as "the internet", it's not a monolithic thing. The internet consists of thousands of interconnected, separate, networks, all managed by local engineers. Any one of those connections in the path between you and the destination could be having an issue.


----------



## Alain De Vos (Dec 8, 2021)

What's your download speed Mbps ,








						Speedtest by Ookla - The Global Broadband Speed Test
					

Use Speedtest on all your devices with our free desktop and mobile apps.




					www.speedtest.net


----------



## blind0ne (Dec 8, 2021)

Alain De Vos said:


> What's your download speed Mbps ,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


       84.56       93.68       ~ 4500


----------



## astyle (Dec 8, 2021)

blind0ne said:


> 84.56       93.68       ~ 4500


You got better numbers than I get, and I'm on West Coast of US... and not really having issues with mirrors. It's definitely something between you and the mirrors. Oh, and domestic traffic is gonna be prioritized over international traffic.


----------



## meaw229a (Dec 9, 2021)

I got caught up with this issue. Very slow mirror speed. The 80kb/s the OP had would be lightning fast for me.
For me it is 24.8kb/s. It's painful slow. First I did not take attention to it as I do not mind if the new firefox update takes
2 hours or so. But a while ago I set a a new desktop system up and it became a major issue. Downloading X11 KDE and a few
more packages would be a matter of days and not minutes. Only a simple pkg upgrade took 5 min to get a result.
As I had no time (and knowledge about it) I thought as a quick fix change Geo location. I figured out quick that it works and
was hopping around the globe to see where I can get the best speed. US east and west are good but found a better one in the
Pacific region. Mirror speed now on a sunny day is up to 5MB/s. On a rainy one still 3.5MB/s. 
Changing Geo location was a quick fix. As soon as I have time I will dig a bit deeper into this one.


----------



## blind0ne (Dec 9, 2021)

meaw229a said:


> I got caught up with this issue. Very slow mirror speed. The 80kb/s the OP had would be lightning fast for me.
> For me it is 24.8kb/s. It's painful slow. First I did not take attention to it as I do not mind if the new firefox update takes
> 2 hours or so. But a while ago I set a a new desktop system up and it became a major issue. Downloading X11 KDE and a few
> more packages would be a matter of days and not minutes. Only a simple pkg upgrade took 5 min to get a result.
> ...


Pacific is which one one in terms of urls? Please, give me the contents of your /etc/pkg/FreeBSD.conf or thous which you edited with line like this 
url: "pkg+http://pkg0.pkt.freebsd.org/${ABI}/quarterly",

Thank you


----------



## blind0ne (Dec 9, 2021)

diizzy said:


> ```
> curl http://pkg0.pkt.freebsd.org/FreeBSD:13:amd64/latest/All/libreoffice-7.2.3.2_1.pkg -o moo.test
> % Total % Received % Xferd Average Speed Time Time Time Current
> Dload Upload Total Spent Left Speed
> ...


How can I get know where my speed was eaten? Who should I call to? For me it's like 425k max, maybe the problem is actually with this KDE desktop somewhere?


----------



## SirDice (Dec 9, 2021)

blind0ne said:


> How can I get know where my speed was eaten?


net/mtr (or net/mtr-nox11) is useful for this. Look for big jumps in latency.


blind0ne said:


> Who should I call to?


Your ISP.



blind0ne said:


> For me it's like 425k max, maybe the problem is actually with this KDE desktop somewhere?


Your desktop environment has nothing to do with this.


----------



## blind0ne (Dec 9, 2021)

SirDice said:


> net/mtr (or net/mtr-nox11) is useful for this.
> 
> Your ISP.
> 
> ...


Tested in this way - 

```
root@ihorr:/home/ihor # curl [URL]http://pkg0.pkt.freebsd.org/FreeBSD:13:amd64/latest/All/libreoffice-7.2.3.2_1.pkg[/URL] -o moo.test 
% Total % Received % Xferd Average Speed Time Time Time Current 
Dload Upload Total Spent Left Speed 
7 125M 7 9.9M 0 0 370k 0 0:05:45 0:00:27 0:05:18 281k^C
```
And from the linux machine in same local net- was around 3000k !!! 

The problem is in my local computer. Where should I look?


----------



## SirDice (Dec 9, 2021)

Did you enable a firewall perhaps? And see if there's a difference if you force IPv4.


----------



## blind0ne (Dec 9, 2021)

SirDice said:


> Did you enable a firewall perhaps? And see if there's a difference if you force IPv4.


here is the speedtest-cli

```
Testing download speed................................................................................
Download: 91.15 Mbit/s
Testing upload speed......................................................................................................
Upload: 94.73 Mbit/s
```


```
root@ihorr:~ # service pf onestatus
pf.ko is not loaded
```


----------



## astyle (Dec 9, 2021)

blind0ne said:


> How can I get know where my speed was eaten? Who should I call to? For me it's like 425k max, maybe the problem is actually with this KDE desktop somewhere?


My speeds at home a 429k download max... Never really thought of that as a problem for me. If I get that, I get the impression that the pathway between mirror and me is unclogged and functional. (But even with that, I'm looking to upgrade, but in no hurry).


----------



## meaw229a (Dec 10, 2021)

blind0ne said:


> Pacific is which one one in terms of urls? Please, give me the contents of your /etc/pkg/FreeBSD.conf or thous which you edited with line like this
> url: "pkg+http://pkg0.pkt.freebsd.org/${ABI}/quarterly",
> 
> Thank you


I can not give you a line I have changed in FreeBSD.conf as I have not touched and changed any config file so far.
As said in my post I needed a quick fix and just changed my Geo location via vpn. This was good enough as a quick fix.
Of course I like to make the server I found permanent but have to figure out first how to do that and also at this
stage I do not even know the servers url. 
I have a bit of time over the weekend and have a closer look at it. I will let you now my findings soon.

At this stage: I'm in New Zealand and without vpn my box connects to a server in Malaysia with this super low speed.
Malaysia is around 10.000 km away from me but I think that's not the point. The server gives me this speed as my share of bandwidth. 
Connect the vpn to Sydney Australia speeds it up to 5MB/s and this reliable and all the time. But as said so far no config file touched.

Here my untouched FreeBSD.conf pkg file:

```
# $FreeBSD$
#
# To disable this repository, instead of modifying or removing this file,
# create a /usr/local/etc/pkg/repos/FreeBSD.conf file:
#
#   mkdir -p /usr/local/etc/pkg/repos
#   echo "FreeBSD: { enabled: no }" > /usr/local/etc/pkg/repos/FreeBSD.conf
#

FreeBSD: {
  url: "pkg+[URL]http://pkg.FreeBSD.org/$[/URL]{ABI}/quarterly",
  mirror_type: "srv",
  signature_type: "fingerprints",
  fingerprints: "/usr/share/keys/pkg",
  enabled: yes
}
```


----------



## SirDice (Dec 10, 2021)

meaw229a said:


> I can not give you a line I have changed in FreeBSD.conf as I have not touched


Good. You should not edit that file anyway. 

At the bottom of the page you will find a list of mirrors: http://pkg.freebsd.org

Create a /usr/local/etc/pkg/repos/FreeBSD.conf file, with this content:

```
FreeBSD: {
  url: "pkg+http://some.mirror.from.list/${ABI}/quarterly"
}
```
Replace `some.mirror.from.list` with one you found at the bottom of that page. You can try to use one of the other mirrors, maybe you can find one that works better for you. But keep in mind that there's no guarantee that mirror will always be available.


----------



## blind0ne (Dec 14, 2021)

SirDice said:


> Good. You should not edit that file anyway.
> 
> At the bottom of the page you will find a list of mirrors: http://pkg.freebsd.org
> 
> ...


Don't have such file. Instead edited
`etc/pkg/FreeBSD.conf`


----------



## SirDice (Dec 14, 2021)

blind0ne said:


> Don't have such file.


I said, _create_ that file. I did not say _edit_. 



blind0ne said:


> Instead edited


Don't. The next time you run updates this will get overwritten and your changes will be lost.


----------



## blind0ne (Dec 14, 2021)

SirDice said:


> I said, _create_ that file. I did not say _edit_.
> 
> 
> Don't. The next time you run updates this will get overwritten and your changes will be lost.


Yep, thanks, I've done this. But the speed is still quite low, max is around 900 kb/s, but it's the highest bound, the average is still around 300


----------



## rootbert (Dec 14, 2021)

the systems I am responsible for reside in Europe, with a bandwidth from 40 to 1000MBit, and I quite often have problems with the speed of FreeBSDs pkg servers, especially within the last 3 years. sad, but kind of normal.


----------



## blind0ne (Dec 16, 2021)

The speed is very bad for now, not only on pkg but also on composer install and git clone. Every single cli tool is so slow

Tried with xterm, the same story.


----------



## diizzy (Dec 16, 2021)

If you have issues, try https://www.freshports.org/ports-mgmt/fastest_pkg/


----------



## meaw229a (Dec 17, 2021)

diizzy said:


> If you have issues, try https://www.freshports.org/ports-mgmt/fastest_pkg/


Thank you for this info. Just tried the script and looks promising. Shows me a server with 1500 KB/s
That would be good enough for day to day stuff. I will try this in real tomorrow.

However for anyone who has no knowledge about this matter. At the end of the scripts output it pretty much gives a "copy and paste"
instruction how to change to the fastest mirror. In my case it looks like this:

Fastest:
pkg0.tuk.freebsd.org: 1513.729 KB/s


Write configuration:
mkdir -p /usr/local/etc/pkg/repos/
echo 'FreeBSD: { url: "http://pkg0.tuk.freebsd.org/${ABI}/latest" }' \
        > /usr/local/etc/pkg/repos/FreeBSD.conf

But I'm on release. Switching to latest I guess would end up in a "Franken-BSD" at the best.
For anyone on release replace the word latest with quarterly.


----------



## SirDice (Dec 17, 2021)

meaw229a said:


> Switching to latest I guess would end up in a "Franken-BSD" at the best.


Not really. You would have newer packages, that's all. Those package versions are more in line with what the ports tree is doing. The ports tree is in constant 'flux', the quarterly branches are called 'stable' because they don't have a lot of changes (at least during that 3 month period). It has nothing to do with the perceived 'stability' of the code.

That said, if you want to stay on quarterly then by all means change latest to quarterly.


----------



## meaw229a (Dec 18, 2021)

SirDice said:


> Not really. You would have newer packages, that's all. Those package versions are more in line with what the ports tree is doing. The ports tree is in constant 'flux', the quarterly branches are called 'stable' because they don't have a lot of changes (at least during that 3 month period). It has nothing to do with the perceived 'stability' of the code.
> 
> That said, if you want to stay on quarterly then by all means change latest to quarterly.



Thank you for explaining this. I really did not know. I thought mixing repos is not a good idea. Learning something new here all the time.

Means if someone does not have the cpu power or is to lazy to compile a stable kernel just stay with the release kernel
but change the repo and use the newest packages anyway. That's cool. 

I have 2 FreeBSD setups here. One is my work computer setup with release and release packages and I will not change that as I need
stability. But there is another one that's just for fun and to try new things out. If I mess it up no problem. Cant wait to feed it the
newest bleeding edge packages soon. Plasma 23.4 is coming my way. Very nice.


----------



## grahamperrin@ (Dec 18, 2021)

diizzy said:


> … try https://www.freshports.org/ports-mgmt/fastest_pkg/



How is the _priority_ determined? At <https://github.com/ehaupt/fastest_pkg/blob/b163a012d3d2b399b704a34c547ab42ac000cd1d/fastest_pkg#L106>



blind0ne said:


> pkg0.pkt.FreeBSD.org - a European mirror



Is the Amsterdam mirror truly, consistently, best for you in Kyiv? I wonder.

Which mirror is best, according to the script? And how many results are reported? 

`time /usr/local/bin/fastest_pkg`


----------



## SirDice (Dec 18, 2021)

grahamperrin said:


> Is the Amsterdam mirror truly, consistently, best for you in Kyiv?


The Amsterdam Internet Exchange is one of the biggest internet hubs in Europe. Only Deutscher Commercial Internet Exchange is bigger than AMS-IX.


----------



## diizzy (Dec 18, 2021)

That doesn't mean you have the best peering/transit to that particular one though....


----------



## grahamperrin@ (Dec 18, 2021)

diizzy said:


> … the best peering/transit …



For me – in the UK – <https://pkg.freebsd.org/> results in Amsterdam. 

According to `/usr/local/bin/fastest_pkg`, <http://pkg0.bme.freebsd.org/> in the UK is faster.


----------



## astyle (Dec 20, 2021)

blind0ne said:


> The speed is very bad for now, not only on pkg but also on composer install and git clone. Every single cli tool is so slow
> 
> Tried with xterm, the same story.


Just looked at your profile. Your profile mentions that you're in Kiev. I'm sorry, but with the geopolitical mess in that part of the world, I wouldn't be surprised if ISP's end up lowering bandwidth priority for traffic in and out of there. I do feel for you, though, it is annoying when politics affect an important aspect of our lives.


----------



## blind0ne (Dec 20, 2021)

astyle said:


> Just looked at your profile. Your profile mentions that you're in Kiev. I'm sorry, but with the geopolitical mess in that part of the world, I wouldn't be surprised if ISP's end up lowering bandwidth priority for traffic in and out of there. I do feel for you, though, it is annoying when politics affect an important aspect of our lives.


Not looking at this, the internet is quite good. The machine on linux has speed x8 of mine, with the same link on libre office - check out the posts on the top. So the problem is not in Bandwidth rather in the my machine. See only one way - reinstall the system completely.


----------



## grahamperrin@ (Dec 20, 2021)

grahamperrin said:


> For me – in the UK – <https://pkg.freebsd.org/> results in Amsterdam. …



This morning, <https://pkg.freebsd.org/> results in UK `pkg0.bme.freebsd.org` ☑ – a match for the currently winning server: 


```
% time /usr/local/bin/fastest_pkg
pkg0.tuk.freebsd.org: 452.405 KB/s
pkg0.nyi.freebsd.org: 567.505 KB/s
pkg0.bme.freebsd.org: 8003.113 KB/s
pkg0.pkt.freebsd.org: 7727.833 KB/s

Fastest:
pkg0.bme.freebsd.org: 8003.113 KB/s


Write configuration:
mkdir -p /usr/local/etc/pkg/repos/
echo 'FreeBSD: { url: "http://pkg0.bme.freebsd.org/${ABI}/latest" }' \
        > /usr/local/etc/pkg/repos/FreeBSD.conf


0.257u 0.250s 5:30.02 0.1%      218+16331k 716+0io 310pf+0w
% uclcmd get --file /usr/local/etc/pkg/repos/FreeBSD.conf FreeBSD.url
"pkg+http://pkg0.bme.freebsd.org/${ABI}/latest"
%
```



blind0ne said:


> … See only one way - reinstall the system completely.



Gut feeling: overkill, with no guarantee of improvement. 

What did you get from `fastest_pkg`?


----------



## Zay (Jan 5, 2022)

I know this isn't an answer but I also have an issue.
My download speed is the same (almost) as the file size.
Is there any reason for that?


----------



## SirDice (Jan 5, 2022)

If a file with size 33KB downloads within a second the speed would be calculated as 33 KB/s. If the file is 24 KB and downloads within a second the speed is 24 KB/s. The measurements aren't that granular it can tell the difference between 400ms or 900ms, it's still counted as 1 second.


----------



## astyle (Jan 6, 2022)

Zay said:


> I know this isn't an answer but I also have an issue.
> My download speed is the same (almost) as the file size.
> Is there any reason for that?


Yeah, you gotta pay attention to your *max* connection speed. For example, mine is 430 KB/sec. So, a 50 KB file will get downloaded in under a second in most cases. So will a 25 KB file. Because of that, my download speeds will show to be the same as file size. Once your files get big enough, the download speed will max out at a rate of *N* KB/sec.


----------



## Zay (Jan 6, 2022)

SirDice said:


> If a file with size 33KB downloads within a second the speed would be calculated as 33 KB/s. If the file is 24 KB and downloads within a second the speed is 24 KB/s. The measurements aren't that granular it can tell the difference between 400ms or 900ms, it's still counted as 1 second.


Okay fair enough, but why is it taking ages to do that then? :/


----------



## jbo (Jan 6, 2022)

For a few weeks now I experience pretty much everything hosted on the FreeBSD.org domain(s) as very slow compared to "how it used to be". To the point where I'm considering reaching out to provide some server infrastructure for mirroring or similar efforts - just didn't yet look into whom to contact (cue creepy look at SirDice).

But then also: I think slow is fine. I'd choose stability/reliability over speed any day (which is something FreeBSD does well in general, as far as I can tell). So if this is an effort by the Foundation to minimize servers costs I'm all pro that. I'd still like to help out where I can (in terms of providing infrastructure) tho.


----------



## SirDice (Jan 6, 2022)

jbodenmann said:


> To the point where I'm considering reaching out to provide some server infrastructure for mirroring or similar efforts - just didn't yet look into whom to contact (cue creepy look at @SirDice ).


They're all administered and maintained by the cluster administration team.









						FreeBSD Quarterly Status Report 3rd Quarter 2021
					

FreeBSD is an operating system used to power modern servers, desktops, and embedded platforms.




					www.freebsd.org


----------



## astyle (Jan 6, 2022)

Zay said:


> Okay fair enough, but why is it taking ages to do that then? :/


Slow endpoints. You may have a fast connection, the Internet may have the bandwidth to carry the file, but the machine hosting the file is slow to upload.


----------



## grahamperrin@ (Jan 6, 2022)

jbodenmann said:


> … pretty much everything hosted on the FreeBSD.org domain(s) as very slow compared to "how it used to be". …



Except FreeBSD Forums; FreeBSD bug 260261 – All freebsd sites & services (wiki, lists, www, bugs, et al) are really slow -> 4.7 + 6.6sec


----------



## grahamperrin@ (Feb 13, 2022)

diizzy said:


> … https://www.freshports.org/ports-mgmt/fastest_pkg/



Brighton and Hove, UK. 

Today, with a wired connection (TP-Link HomePlug AV to a router in the same room):



Spoiler: pkg0.nyi.freebsd.org: 1.0 MB/s





```
% fastest_pkg -v
pkg0.tuk.freebsd.org: 53%
(28, 'Operation timed out after 5007 milliseconds with 3578793 out of 6686116 bytes received')

pkg0.tuk.freebsd.org: 714.7 kB/s
pkg0.nyi.freebsd.org: 77%
(28, 'Operation timed out after 5000 milliseconds with 5159977 out of 6686116 bytes received')

pkg0.nyi.freebsd.org: 1.0 MB/s
pkg0.isc.freebsd.org: 0%
(28, 'Failed to connect to pkg0.isc.freebsd.org port 80 after 2722 ms: Operation timed out')
pkg0.isc.freebsd.org: 0.0 B/s
pkg0.bme.freebsd.org: 100%
pkg0.bme.freebsd.org: 6.9 MB/s
pkg0.pkt.freebsd.org: 100%
pkg0.pkt.freebsd.org: 6.7 MB/s

Fastest:
pkg0.bme.freebsd.org: 6.9 MB/s

…
```




– and wireless (iwn(4)) to the same router:



Spoiler: pkg0.nyi.freebsd.org around three times as fast





```
% date
Sun 13 Feb 2022 15:41:19 GMT
% fastest_pkg -v
pkg0.tuk.freebsd.org: 64%
(28, 'Operation timed out after 5000 milliseconds with 4280857 out of 6686116 bytes received')

pkg0.tuk.freebsd.org: 856.3 kB/s
pkg0.nyi.freebsd.org: 100%
pkg0.nyi.freebsd.org: 3.5 MB/s
pkg0.isc.freebsd.org: 0%
(28, 'Failed to connect to pkg0.isc.freebsd.org port 80 after 2705 ms: Operation timed out')
pkg0.isc.freebsd.org: 0.0 B/s
pkg0.bme.freebsd.org: 100%
pkg0.bme.freebsd.org: 8.1 MB/s
pkg0.pkt.freebsd.org: 100%
pkg0.pkt.freebsd.org: 7.5 MB/s

Fastest:
pkg0.bme.freebsd.org: 8.1 MB/s

…

% fastest_pkg -v
pkg0.tuk.freebsd.org: 18%
(28, 'Operation timed out after 5001 milliseconds with 1249857 out of 6686116 bytes received')

pkg0.tuk.freebsd.org: 249.9 kB/s
pkg0.nyi.freebsd.org: 100%
pkg0.nyi.freebsd.org: 2.9 MB/s
pkg0.isc.freebsd.org: 0%
(28, 'Failed to connect to pkg0.isc.freebsd.org port 80 after 2713 ms: Operation timed out')
pkg0.isc.freebsd.org: 0.0 B/s
pkg0.bme.freebsd.org: 100%
pkg0.bme.freebsd.org: 8.1 MB/s
pkg0.pkt.freebsd.org: 100%
pkg0.pkt.freebsd.org: 7.8 MB/s

Fastest:
pkg0.bme.freebsd.org: 8.1 MB/s

…
```




After reverting to wired and failing to regain TCP/IPv6 routing:



Spoiler: pkg0.nyi.freebsd.org: between 435.9 kB/s and 1.6 MB/s





```
% ping -6 freshports.org
ping: UDP connect: No route to host
% date ; fastest_pkg -v
Sun 13 Feb 2022 16:19:15 GMT
pkg0.tuk.freebsd.org: 18%
(28, 'Operation timed out after 5000 milliseconds with 1220457 out of 6686116 bytes received')

pkg0.tuk.freebsd.org: 244.1 kB/s
pkg0.nyi.freebsd.org: 32%
(28, 'Operation timed out after 5000 milliseconds with 2179457 out of 6686116 bytes received')

pkg0.nyi.freebsd.org: 435.9 kB/s
pkg0.isc.freebsd.org: 0%
(28, 'Failed to connect to pkg0.isc.freebsd.org port 80 after 2739 ms: Operation timed out')
pkg0.isc.freebsd.org: 0.0 B/s
pkg0.bme.freebsd.org: 100%
pkg0.bme.freebsd.org: 6.2 MB/s
pkg0.pkt.freebsd.org: 100%
pkg0.pkt.freebsd.org: 6.5 MB/s

Fastest:
pkg0.pkt.freebsd.org: 6.5 MB/s

…

% date ; fastest_pkg -v
Sun 13 Feb 2022 16:21:16 GMT
pkg0.tuk.freebsd.org: 18%
(28, 'Operation timed out after 5000 milliseconds with 1240057 out of 6686116 bytes received')

pkg0.tuk.freebsd.org: 248.0 kB/s
pkg0.nyi.freebsd.org: 86%
(28, 'Operation timed out after 5000 milliseconds with 5770457 out of 6686116 bytes received')

pkg0.nyi.freebsd.org: 1.2 MB/s
pkg0.isc.freebsd.org: 0%
(28, 'Failed to connect to pkg0.isc.freebsd.org port 80 after 2706 ms: Operation timed out')
pkg0.isc.freebsd.org: 0.0 B/s
pkg0.bme.freebsd.org: 100%
pkg0.bme.freebsd.org: 6.9 MB/s
pkg0.pkt.freebsd.org: 100%
pkg0.pkt.freebsd.org: 6.4 MB/s

Fastest:
pkg0.bme.freebsd.org: 6.9 MB/s

…

% date ; fastest_pkg -v
Sun 13 Feb 2022 16:21:46 GMT
pkg0.tuk.freebsd.org: 18%
(28, 'Operation timed out after 5000 milliseconds with 1238657 out of 6686116 bytes received')

pkg0.tuk.freebsd.org: 247.8 kB/s
pkg0.nyi.freebsd.org: 100%
pkg0.nyi.freebsd.org: 1.6 MB/s
pkg0.isc.freebsd.org: 0%
(28, 'Failed to connect to pkg0.isc.freebsd.org port 80 after 2715 ms: Operation timed out')
pkg0.isc.freebsd.org: 0.0 B/s
pkg0.bme.freebsd.org: 100%
pkg0.bme.freebsd.org: 7.1 MB/s
pkg0.pkt.freebsd.org: 100%
pkg0.pkt.freebsd.org: 6.8 MB/s

Fastest:
pkg0.bme.freebsd.org: 7.1 MB/s

…

% date ; fastest_pkg -v
Sun 13 Feb 2022 16:22:15 GMT
pkg0.tuk.freebsd.org: 18%
(28, 'Operation timed out after 5000 milliseconds with 1223257 out of 6686116 bytes received')

pkg0.tuk.freebsd.org: 244.7 kB/s
pkg0.nyi.freebsd.org: 83%
(28, 'Operation timed out after 5000 milliseconds with 5603857 out of 6686116 bytes received')

pkg0.nyi.freebsd.org: 1.1 MB/s
pkg0.isc.freebsd.org: 0%
(28, 'Failed to connect to pkg0.isc.freebsd.org port 80 after 2737 ms: Operation timed out')
pkg0.isc.freebsd.org: 0.0 B/s
pkg0.bme.freebsd.org: 100%
pkg0.bme.freebsd.org: 7.0 MB/s
pkg0.pkt.freebsd.org: 100%
pkg0.pkt.freebsd.org: 6.6 MB/s

Fastest:
pkg0.bme.freebsd.org: 7.0 MB/s

…

% date ; fastest_pkg -v
Sun 13 Feb 2022 16:22:38 GMT
pkg0.tuk.freebsd.org: 18%
(28, 'Operation timed out after 5000 milliseconds with 1226057 out of 6686116 bytes received')

pkg0.tuk.freebsd.org: 245.2 kB/s
pkg0.nyi.freebsd.org: 91%
(28, 'Operation timed out after 5000 milliseconds with 6110657 out of 6686116 bytes received')

pkg0.nyi.freebsd.org: 1.2 MB/s
pkg0.isc.freebsd.org: 0%
(28, 'Failed to connect to pkg0.isc.freebsd.org port 80 after 2729 ms: Operation timed out')
pkg0.isc.freebsd.org: 0.0 B/s
pkg0.bme.freebsd.org: 100%
pkg0.bme.freebsd.org: 7.0 MB/s
pkg0.pkt.freebsd.org: 100%
pkg0.pkt.freebsd.org: 6.6 MB/s

Fastest:
pkg0.bme.freebsd.org: 7.0 MB/s

…
```




No conclusion, I was just curious about speeds. I shouldn't be surprised by the transatlantic variations.









						gif(4) TCP/IPv6 routing after service netif restart
					

I use the Hurricane Electric Free IPv6 Tunnel Broker service, most recently configured to work with my wired network at home.  gif(4), em(4).  Re:  I temporarily used Wi-Fi instead of a wired connection, to compare speeds. Then, wishing to revert to wired networking:  service netif restart  …...




					forums.freebsd.org


----------



## covacat (Feb 13, 2022)

verify gif is up and configured both outer and inner
route -n add -inet6 default gif6endpoint


----------



## grahamperrin@ (Feb 13, 2022)

covacat thanks, over to <https://forums.freebsd.org/threads/...fter-service-netif-restart.84126/#post-556288> please …


----------



## blind0ne (Feb 14, 2022)

Just changed the connection from office router to the network's one, helped. Now the speed is great. One solution for each problem - change your ISP.


----------

